# Brandtii or Spilo



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

A guy on P-fish posted a pic of a small Brandtii, and my Spilo looks a lot **** it, I have a bad pic, ti si the one in the back, the bigger one


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could be the screen on my laptop but i cant really see sh*t..the anal fin looks like it is too far back for a brandtii though.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Im going to have to go with Spilo. Can you get a clearer pic of the fish in question?

~Dj


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

spilo







i think so


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

:rock: the pic is too dark for me to see anything. I can barely make out if its even a p


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

unless the glass has distorted his fin placement that is definately not a brandtii. I have taken pictures though that have altered the position of the ps fin. you need a perfect side profile shot, from a dead on angle for a 100 % identification


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Using my night vision goggles... I see 2 Spilos.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it does look like 2 spilos try and get a better pic it would help alot








take it out of the tank and put it on a damp cloth and take a few pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Lighter closer


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

The night vision goggles were off







One of them is a small Red


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The one in the background has appearance of S. spilopleura. Cannot tell very well about the foreground one.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems Spilo to me...but now i'm sure is not Brandtii!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm gonna have to go with Spilo.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The one in the background has appearance of S. spilopleura. Cannot tell very well about the foreground one.


 Me to.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

The one in the front is a Natteri


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

spilo and nat, case closed.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

We can all hope we get lucky right


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can clearly see its in the shape of a Serra, Spilo in my opinion also. And the one in the front does look like a juvi Red.


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

I can't the black stripes on the anal fin and tail like spilos, and neither the red throat like spilos cf, why not a diamond rhom ?


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

oops ==> "I can't see.."


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i say its a rhom! lol

its a spilo man........


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

kant be but looks like a SPLIO


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

test


----------

